# ZYZZ SPOTTED IN MIAMI << ALIVE!!!



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

ZYZZ IS ALIVE AND WAS SPOTTED IN MIAMI


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Haha you trolling lol


----------



## dopper (Aug 11, 2010)

What is it with all the ZYZZ threads, the guy was/is in brilliant shape but he's hardly an ambassador to BB is he?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Who gives a flying fcuk.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I couldn't give a shit if he's dead or alive but that picture was taken on the 22nd Jan 2012 :devil2:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

What the fcuk are you on?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

expletive said:


> What the fcuk are you on?


I believe ZYZZ ran a test, tren and dnp cycle if you wanted to know..


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

:confused1:


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

It's not even been April 2012. And that picture doesn't show his new tatoo.

Hows Sonny by the way? He shown you his chest workout yet?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

you are ****ing mad


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Not another **** thread FAT? you love **** threads, you could be the ambassador for these!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Are you man worshipping again ?

If this can be confirmed 100 % then l will fly over and shoot the tw*t, put all these threads to bed once and for all.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Bruze said:
 

> It's not even been April 2012. And that picture doesn't show his new tatoo.
> 
> Hows Sonny by the way? He shown you his chest workout yet?


Yeah he told me what I needed to know :laugh:


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Is it just the angle or has that dead dude got some skinny ass3d legs?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Are you man worshipping again ?
> 
> If this can be confirmed 100 % then l will fly over and shoot the tw*t, put all these threads to bed once and for all.


Why is he a twat?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

May as well just close the thread now. As stated above its not APRIL 2012 yet goon. and he is dead!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> Who gives a flying fcuk.


pmsl you actually took time out to tell us all you do not give a fcuk !!!

awesome !!!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Foamy said:


> Is it just the angle or has that dead dude got some skinny ass3d legs?


Why are you looking in that region?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

bury the cnut alive ...


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Fat said:


> I couldn't give a shit if he's dead or alive but that picture was taken in 22 Jan 2012 :devil2:


how do you know when it was taken?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> Why is he a twat?


Becuase for some reason he has hundreds of little man worshippers following his every move for some bizarre reason.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

LER said:


> bury the cnut alive ...


really? that's not nice


----------



## Jak3D (Jan 21, 2012)

am i the only one looking at the girls :thumbup1:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

lol

but you are the op

so that is zyzz f*cking you in the **** ?


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Fat said:


> really? that's not nice


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Fat said:


> really? that's not nice


not nice your sayin he's alive then


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> pmsl you actually took time out to tell us all you do not give a fcuk !!!
> 
> awesome !!!


and you took the time to single out that comment, I feel special. :yawn:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> and you took the time to single out that comment, I feel special. :yawn:


yes im very thorough mate !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat,

you may have just built up hundrds of little batty boys hopes for nothing.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm sure Bruze will contribute to this thread because he loves a bit of Zyzz


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Not even mad, or am i going to feed the troll.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/171362-training-12-months-impressive.html

/thread


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bruze said:


> Not even mad, or am i going to feed the troll.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/171362-training-12-months-impressive.html
> 
> /thread


Bruze you look a bit like zyzzz , good going mate !!!


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

:blush:


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Fat said:


> Why are you looking in that region?


To see if he's a proper lifter or just a mirror loving bicep boy. Surprised you had time to post that while masturbating to pictures of sonny....


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Everything aside I'm not a massive fan of his pulse checking technique :lol:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Foamy said:


> To see if he's a proper lifter or just a mirror loving bicep boy. Surprised you had time to post that while masturbating to pictures of sonny....


I can multi-task mate..


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Bruze you look a bit like zyzzz , good going mate !!!


Yeah I can see what you mean..


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Milky, if you were to shoot him, that would surely make him more famous than ever, we would have to read about on bb forums till the end of our days, please don't do that lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bruze from your avi i can clearly see you have watched that 18 minute video and really took it on board mate ....


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Wait wut? He got a new tattoo on his chest so this picture was obviously taken before august 2011.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mattye8 said:


> Wait wut? He got a new tattoo on his chest so this picture was obviously taken before august 2011.


You know far to much about the man mate.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

lol at the girl creaming herself next to him


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Milky, if you were to shoot him, that would surely make him more famous than ever, we would have to read about on bb forums till the end of our days, please don't do that lol


Good thinking.....

How else can l kill the ku*t...?


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Milky said:


> You know far to much about the man mate.


Do you follow main stream bodybuilders like jay cutler, or dorian? you probably do, as do i. If your a fan on fb then I wouldnt say knowing he had a new tattoo before he died "knowing too much at all" lol.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Mattye8 said:


> Do you follow main stream bodybuilders like jay cutler, or dorian? you probably do, as do i. If your a fan on fb then I wouldnt say knowing he had a new tattoo before he died "knowing too much at all" lol.


What's the circumference of his head mate?


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Fat said:


> What's the circumference of his head mate?


Approximately 10x the size of your nipples...


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Fat what's the circumference of his penis head mate?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fat said:


> What's the circumference of his head mate?


he can tell you the circumfrence of his fist , as he has had it up his ar5e plenty of times !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mattye8 said:


> Do you follow main stream bodybuilders like jay cutler, or dorian? you probably do, as do i. If your a fan on fb then I wouldnt say knowing he had a new tattoo before he died "knowing too much at all" lol.


Yes mate l do watch Youtube vids of them but l aint no memeber of any fan clubs etc and couldnt even tell you where there from TBH.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Bruze said:


> Fat what's the circumference of his penis head mate?


How wide did you get your mouth last time?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bruze said:


> Fat what's the circumference of his penis head mate?


Bruze are you pointing down to zyzzz coffin ???


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Mattye8 said:


> Approximately 10x the size of your nipples...


Measurements?



expletive said:


> How wide did you get your mouth last time?


+ 1


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Bruze are you pointing down to zyzzz coffin ???


NO Just showing the beautifully carved striations in my front delts !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bruze said:


> NO Just showing the beautifully carved striations in my front delts !


do you know what that even means lol !!!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Why did he have to die.............WHY


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

does this mean i have been weeping for the last year for nothing


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Fat said:


> What's the circumference of his head mate?


Which head?


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

OMG you was lieing, i actually thought he was alive, i now have no reason to live my life is over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Bruze is this you?


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

NO i have some pics of me pre gym and they look bigger than that !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bruze said:


> NO i have some pics of me pre gym and they look bigger than that !


what the pictures are biger than that but your still a skinny cnut ??? pmsl

or you mean you look bigger in the pictures than that you skinny cnut ?? x


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

i got 14 inch guns and the average mans are 13! i was 7 stone 11 since feb 2011 im now 11 stone 4!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Man i cant believe this dude zyzz gets all this publicity... fukc he's should have got arrested along time ago by the tax collector... look at his legs... no visible means of SUPPORT!!


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Zyzz was a legend. I say that because he was very outgoing, loved life, didn't take it too seriously, promoted general health and well being including exercise etc...

Obviously there are going to be lots more people with this attitude in the world, but Zyzz also knew how to market himself using the power of social media. Great lad, fantastic shape (10 out of 10 for me) and I wish I had heard of him earlier.

Zyzz haters are most likely jealous because they aren't as good looking as he was!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Bruze said:


> i got 14 inch guns and the average mans are 13! i was 7 stone 11 since feb 2011 im now 11 stone 4!


average mans guns are 13?? i think u mean average womans lol


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Glad he's 6 feet under, in the first minute or so of that 18 minute video i wanted to shoot him myself, came across as a right cocky pr**k.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Bruze said:


> i got 14 inch guns and the average mans are 13! i was 7 stone 11 since feb 2011 im now 11 stone 4!


Pics or your TS23


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

countrybumpkin said:


> Glad he's 6 feet under, in the first minute or so of that 18 minute video i wanted to shoot him myself, came across as a right cocky pr**k.


i have to say thats the saddest thing i have ever read mate, you are actually glad he is dead ??? shame on you your not human your an animal !!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> i have to say thats the saddest thing i have ever read mate, you are actually glad he is dead ??? shame on you your not human your an animal !!


I repped him TBH.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

countrybumpkin said:


> Glad he's 6 feet under, in the first minute or so of that 18 minute video i wanted to shoot him myself, came across as a right cocky pr**k.


can someone tell me where to see this video


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> voted most inspirational bodybuilder on the biggest bodybuilding site.... I think alot of dudes online can just relate to him, if you know his background....skinny nerd who played world of warcraft 24/7 who completely changed his life to one that most young men dream of living...


nice red bar


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> can someone tell me where to see this video


ittssssssssssss johnny leeeeeeeeee


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

bruze. holocaust victims have got bigger arms than you. (hope i havent offended any jews in here). but i like your style, you make me laugh like fuk.

good going wee man.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

I just really can't stand people with their had so far up his a55 like him. I quote him 'you'll never be like zyzz brah, cuz i'm a fuking sick cxnt' just his whole attitude to the way his speaks and the way his life apparently revolves around people 'miring' and getting bitche5 just angered me mate, honestly can't stand people like that.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

countrybumpkin said:


> I just really can't stand people with their had so far up his a55 like him. I quote him 'you'll never be like zyzz brah, cuz i'm a fuking sick cxnt' just his whole attitude to the way his speaks and the way his life apparently revolves around people 'miring' and getting bitche5 just angered me mate, honestly can't stand people like that.


jelly brah?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

anab0lic:2984492 said:


> alot of jealousy in this thread me thinks


Hows Phil Jay and Ronnie getting on.mate ..?

You still training them..?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> Hows Phil Jay and Ronnie getting on.mate ..?
> 
> You still training them..?


Ha ha repped mate


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Who the f*ck is zyzz?


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

expletive said:


> Pics or your TS23


Just making a mini collage bro.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes i haven't put much weight on, and i'm still skinny as ****. 41 inch chest, 27 inch waist, 22 inch quads.

inb4 do u even lift holocaust victims are bigger than u, uve wasted ur time in a year u look the same. haters will fuel me to hit 175 at 5'8! haha

only made this because of pics or ts23


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

The pics or TS23 was directed at your supposed 14" gunz


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Tape measure will be needed. The eletrical one doesn't go round my arm lol.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

countrybumpkin said:


> I just really can't stand people with their had so far up his a55 like him. I quote him 'you'll never be like zyzz brah, cuz i'm a fuking sick cxnt' just his whole attitude to the way his speaks and the way his life apparently revolves around people 'miring' and getting bitche5 just angered me mate, honestly can't stand people like that.


How can u say ur glad he's dead that's raw mate ... Just jealous brah


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Bruze said:


> Tape measure will be needed. The eletrical one doesn't go round my arm lol.


Then how do you know they are 14" if you can't measure them LOL


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Because 16lbs ago they were measured at 12.6.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

tshirts tighter in the first pic :lol:


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

who is he? and how did he die?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Bruze said:


> Because 16lbs ago they were measured at 12.6.


eh? thats not very scientific. i thought all real bbs had a tape measure.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

doggy said:


> eh? thats not very scientific. i thought all real bbs had a tape measure.


The only thing i have to measure is my 30cm ruler which i use to keep track of my penis gains. Dem black genetics.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Bruze said:


> Because 16lbs ago they were measured at 12.6.


 :lol: You tool


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I think chestbrah has better physique than zyzz...

NOW WUT MOFO'S????


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Atleast i'm not like that lewishart banging 700mg of test 700mg of tren and being 11 stone lol

if i banged that i reckon i could be atleast 12-13 and at this bodyfat id look epic for summer lol

i was told every 10lbs of weight gain with little to no bf gain is like an inch on ur arms


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Bruze said:


> Atleast i'm not like that lewishart banging 700mg of test 700mg of tren and being 11 stone lol
> 
> if i banged that i reckon i could be atleast 12-13 and at this bodyfat id look epic for summer lol
> 
> i was told every 10lbs of weight gain with little to no bf gain is like an inch on ur arms


But wut if you squat and all the muscle is built on your a$$?

Still 12" gunz is teh answer brah

Life lesson, squat less, curl more


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

I actually have a huge ass, really blew up since i've been going real low on squats.. My girlfriend is loving it, slapping it, kissing it


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

i think ive put more mass on my ass than anywhere else from sqautting its ****ing huge everyone calls me johnny fat ass around site


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

more red


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

Bruze said:


> I actually have a huge ass, really blew up since i've been going real low on squats.. My girlfriend is loving it, slapping it, kissing it


LOL WTF YOUR WEIRD MAN, GO AND TAKE YOUR 700MG OF TEST AND TREN


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

Mattye8 said:


> Do you follow main stream bodybuilders like jay cutler, or dorian? you probably do, as do i. If your a fan on fb then I wouldnt say knowing he had a new tattoo before he died "knowing too much at all" lol.


mate are you really comparing that cvnt with jay cutler and dorian??!?! please tell me that was a joke. :no:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

sakso said:


> mate are you really comparing that cvnt with jay cutler and dorian??!?! please tell me that was a joke. :no:


I know man, was he actually thinking Dorian and Jay are that AESTHETIC?

:whistling:


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

MutantX said:


> I know man, was he actually thinking Dorian and Jay are that AESTHETIC?
> 
> :whistling:


AESTHETIC my a-rse... you ppl need some self confidence and need to do some proper training!! any ****** can look like zyzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......

i mean look at those skinny legs of his for god sake... is that AESTHETIC?!?!??!!?? :cursing:


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

sakso said:


> AESTHETIC my a-rse... you ppl need some self confidence and need to do some proper training!! any ****** can look like zyzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......
> 
> i mean look at those skinny legs of his for god sake... is that AESTHETIC?!?!??!!?? :cursing:


BS. It's easier to be the size of most people on this site than his shape. That takes more time, effort and dedication.

You are so jealous brah!


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

Prophecy said:


> BS. It's easier to be the size of most people on this site than his shape. That takes more time, effort and dedication.
> 
> You are so jealous brah!


and we have another batty boy here...

PS. dont call me brah you [email protected] :cursing:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Prophecy said:


> BS. It's easier to be the size of most people on this site than his shape. That takes more time, effort and dedication.
> 
> You are so jealous brah!


A lot of guys on UK-Muscle would have a better physique than him if they had 6-8% bf.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

sakso said:


> mate are you really comparing that cvnt with jay cutler and dorian??!?! please tell me that was a joke. :no:


Wasn't a comparison.... Just giving the guy something he could relate to.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

sakso said:


> and we have another batty boy here...
> 
> PS. dont call me brah you [email protected] :cursing:


You mirrin brah?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

sakso said:


> and we have another batty boy here...
> 
> PS. dont call me brah you [email protected] :cursing:


u mad brah?!? u mirin my aesthetics


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

Prophecy said:


> You mirrin brah?


I bet you dont even know what mirin means.. just parroting away... wont blame ya... acting ur age..


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

Fat said:


> u mad brah?!? u mirin my aesthetics


get off my fookin case mate... :death:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

sakso stop being a hard cúnt and be a sick cúnt

u mirin that i'm stylin on you brah

fuark aesthetic overload


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

Bruze said:


> sakso stop being a hard cúnt and be a sick cúnt
> 
> u mirin that i'm stylin on you brah
> 
> fuark aesthetic overload


huh??????????????

speak english for fook sake... what the fook r u on about??????/


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

sakso said:


> huh??????????????
> 
> speak english for fook sake... what the fook r u on about??????/


yeahhhh u mad bro.


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

Fat said:


> yeahhhh u mad bro.


sorry guys... I've got multiple personality disorder.. the mad guy's gone now.. The good one's here now...


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I dont workout for chicks, i workout to create an aura, when i walk into a room,

introduce myself to someone, go for a job interview, i love looking dominant, in

charge, and in control. I love walking past and having people point and talk about

me, i love the fact that when i go somewhere with thousands of people, almost all

of them will remember who i am when it is over, and i didnt even have to say

a word - Zyzz


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

I dont DO *STEROIDS* for chicks, i do *STEROIDS* to create an a-ss hole, when i walk into a room,

introduce myself to someone, go for a job interview, i love looking like a cvnt, in

charge of other's cocks, and in control of their bums. I love walking past and having people point and say "did you see that ******"?, i love the fact that when i go somewhere with thousands of people, almost all

of them will remember my a-rse when it is over, and i didnt even have to say

a word - Zyzz


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Why does everybody act like it's the real bloke, he clearly states he is a personification of a way of life.


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Fat said:


> I dont workout for chicks, i workout to create an aura, when i walk into a room,
> 
> introduce myself to someone, go for a job interview, i love looking dominant, in
> 
> ...


Yeah, remembered for being the skinny legged, arrogant [email protected] with the stupid hair I would imagine. :laugh:


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Bruze said:


> The only thing i have to measure is my 30cm ruler which i use to keep track of my penis gains. Dem black genetics.


its a micrometer you need wee man.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Bruze said:


> I actually have a huge ass, really blew up since i've been going real low on squats.. My girlfriend is loving it, slapping it, kissing it


dem black genetics, lol. (not racist by the way)


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

zyzz was funny as fcuk. its all the wannabes running around thats lame


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

sakso said:


> I bet you dont even know what mirin means.. just parroting away... wont blame ya... acting ur age..


Fcuk up. I'm just laughing hard at your jealousy brah. You are probably in sh1t shape hence all the hating. Like Mr. Blobby shape.


----------

